# Retrofit LED tube?



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I've got a single LED batten light in the garage that I want to change to LED, partly for brightness and partly to reduce costs.

As i'm not the best with electrics is there a decent tube that can go straight into the fitting without rewiring? Or would i be better off buying a new LED fixture and having someone round to fit it?

Also does anyone have a link to a standard plug in LED tube? something to go under a shelf over the top of my workbench.

Cheers!


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

There are plenty of LED tubes that can swap straight in to an existing unit - you just need to know the length of what is currently installed. B&Q, Homebase etc all sell LED tube of various lengths. The only thing that you will need to do is change the igniter that is used in a fluorescent light for one similar to this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lyyt-Universal-Starter-Tube-Replacement/dp/B00J68UC0K

I recently replaced all 3 tubes in my garage with Homebase units and they work perfectly.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have replaced my old tubes with energiser T8 LED

https://www.lampshoponline.com/t8-5...MIqZT2xeK05AIVCbDtCh2amAOuEAAYASAAEgKB6PD_BwE

These will be more costly but they require no rewiring of existing fittings and replace the starter with a fuse.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Most LED lamp replacements I have seen require bypassing the starter or control gear in the fitting so the LED tube gets a direct 230v feed.

I did consider replacing my tri-phosphor HF lamps with LED lamps (retaining the existing fittings) in my garage, but having looked around I decided to replace with new LED fittings instead.

I chose Ledvance damp-proof IP65 fittings:
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/2197494.pdf


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Cheers all, I think i'll bring in a friend who actually knows some electrics to help as I think replacing the fixture with a twin LED will be better in the long run for me.

Regarding the under shelf plug in LED's I've opted for a set of "PARLAT" LED under cabinet tubes from Amazon, they're £13 delivered for a pair including a link cable and UK 3 pin plug. They seem perfect for over the workbench or along the walls as you can add more down the line and each has an individual switch.

I'll be adding a 4 gang socket to the shelf for the lamps to plug into, which i'll also use for power tools and speakers I think.

It's all happening this weekend so look out for a big bumper post on Monday!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Changing an entire light fitting is not that difficult if you can't find an LED lamp/tube. Getting an electrician to do the job will be far harder as most CBA.


----------

